# Fitness bikini motivation



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Beefcake (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice post.  I always oil up before working out too.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow. I wouldn't get jack shit done as far as a workout is concerned, plus wring the drool out of my shirt.


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Jan 20, 2016)

Why are these gals not in my gym!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2016)

The first girls pussy stinks.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2016)

They're all hoes.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 20, 2016)

This literally did nothing for me. Poor girls were subpar.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 21, 2016)

terrible form


----------



## Go Away (Jan 22, 2016)

All sevens.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 4, 2016)

I wouldn't mind oiling them all up.
who works out like that though for reals lol
oil my body like that and ill be slipping the weights out of my hands and breaking shit.
not sure where Fitness bikini motivation comes into play here?
love / hate the video


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 8, 2016)

Holyshhiit..


----------



## bigdog (Mar 8, 2016)

Its good for a good blood pump though...lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 12, 2016)

Underboob really does it for me for some reason


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 13, 2016)

These broads need some meat on their bones. Bodies like 12 year old boys.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 13, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Nice post.  I always oil up before working out too.



Me too! I oil up my upper back when I squat, and I love to oil my hands real good before a deadlift.

The best, is when I oil up my hands and do a good overhead-press.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 9, 2016)

Omg I just seriously got done having sex and damn it now I have to go grab her and drag her back into the room because this video got my blood flowing again... Nice pump


----------



## Jason126 (Apr 9, 2016)

Great video!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 9, 2016)

Not bad.  I like the leaner ones.


----------



## Gregmax (Apr 21, 2016)

Always like watching these, ive got a few to share as well


----------



## Simbrilee (Jul 18, 2016)

Great video! Post more :32 (18):


----------



## StoicHouse (Jul 30, 2016)

Is there like a 15 year old doing shitty as situps at the beginning? Poor bastard never saw it coming.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 30, 2016)

the cross is a nice touch.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 18, 2016)

Huge Gym distraction, everyone at my gym would stop what they're doing and just watch XD


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 29, 2016)

Jesus, those shorts!!!

She needs to go deeper on that bench, the bar should touch her nipples.


----------

